# Just finished my book don't know what to do with it



## William C. (Jan 22, 2012)

I have just finished my book and I was looking for a little advice on the best way to go about getting it published.
Should I just mail copies to publishing houses?
Where could I find trustworthy agents? 
Are the writing contests at freelancewriting.com reliable or would it be better to try and get the attention of someone like penguin?
I have spent so much time just trying to get the thing finished that now I don't know what to do with it 
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2012)

Certainly don't mail copies to publishing houses. They won't even make it through the front door. 

What you need to do now is make a decision. Do you want an agent to represent you? Keep in mind that they have better connections and know-how of the publishing industry. The downside is that they'll take a cut of your royalties (probably around 20%). Any agent or publishing house which asks for money up front *is** a scam. *Remember this in any of your dealings, and check both against the Preditors and Editors website. 

If you don't want an agent, you have to find publishing houses which accept unsolicited manuscripts. Google it. They'll usually ask for a query letter, a synopsis, and the first three chapters of the novel. On their website or business brochure you'll find their specifications. This will tell you how they'd like the chapters submitted. For instance, double-spaced, 1.5 line spacing, and left-aligned text. They may specify a font. If not, you can't go wrong with Courier New. Follow these specifications *to the letter. *Any deviation can result in a binned submission. 

Once you've sent the manuscript (either by e-mail or post) expect to wait at least a month -- probably longer -- before you receive a reply. Expect rejection. It's not personal. Even if your story is brilliant, you will be rejected at least once. Don't resubmit. They won't change their mind just because you're persistent. Move onto the next publishing house and so on, until you finally get accepted. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 23, 2012)

Sam W said:


> Don't resubmit. They won't change their mind just because you're persistent. Move onto the next publishing house and so on, until you finally get accepted.



What are your thoughts on multiple simultaneous submissions, to other publishers? That way you don't have to play the waiting game one submission at a time.


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2012)

Certainly do multiple submissions to other companies. You're going to be waiting upwards of three months on a reply from one, and statistically speaking it's likely to be a rejection. One submission every four months will see you published by the age of 90.


----------



## luckyscars (Jan 23, 2012)

Sam W said:


> Certainly do multiple submissions to other companies. You're going to be waiting upwards of three months on a reply from one, and statistically speaking it's likely to be a rejection. One submission every four months will see you published by the age of 90.



yeah, the more i read about agents, the more obvious it seems that the only way of standing a remote chance of getting a manuscript accepted within, say, a year of sending it out is to literally come up with a short-list (which should itself be as long as possible) of potential agents (which should basically include any agent, in any location, that has even the vaguest connection to the genre the work is in) and basically 'bombing' the whole lot with what they need within the space of a few weeks, on the expectation that their reading times can and will vary wildly and that you may not even get a response, let alone a letter of rejection, from half of them. that said, one should always vet the agents on the list using sites like P&E and not waste time and money on submitting the manuscript incorrectly, or to an agent that isn't currently reading new work. but it seems multiple submissions aren't just a recommendation but a neccessity in virtually every instance. oh and you should always state that you are submitting to multiple agents in the cover letter (though dont tell them who or how many of course). just for the purposes of openness


----------



## Alyse.Bingham (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly, I think self-publishing would be the best route for you. There's no middleman, little to no contracts, and you're in charge of everything, including ALL copyrights. :eagerness:


----------



## KarlR (Feb 1, 2012)

William,
Take a look at this thread:  http://www.writingforums.com/publis...c-my-hopes-getting-published.html#post1403519.  It answers your questions and a few more as well.  In fact, if you dig around in the publishing history, you'll find many threads that address this very issue.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Loulou (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi William,

I would suggest before you do any of the things recommended here that you edit.  Then edit some more.   And then some more.  You say you have 'just' finished your novel.  I'd bet in that case then it is in no way 'done.'  If you want even a hope in hell of getting anywhere you must send out the absolute best and most polished version of your manuscript.  So I'd get various people to read/critique.  I'd work away based on good suggestions.  And then some more.

I 'finished' my first novel about three years ago.  I edited harshly for a month or two and then sent it out.  Got absolutely nowhere.  I put it away and decided I just needed more practice, so I wrote another.  I also wrote lots of short stories.  My second novel didn't garner much attention from the many agents either.  In the meantime I won a variety of short story prizes and had a few stories published in UK magazines, and continued to write.  I decided recently to look back at my first novel.  And knew it needed even more work.  So I edited and rewrote for a few months and decided to try again.  Of the handful of agents I've approached two asked for the whole manuscript and one has asked me to go down to London to meet her next week.  I am beyond excited.  It's a big agency.  But what I'm really trying to highlight is that it takes an immense amount of work for a novel to reach anything close to being reasonable.

But once you have edited and worked at it, all the above advice is great.  Good luck!


----------



## Thirdstep (Feb 15, 2012)

I seem to be in a similar situation as William C., I have read the replies to the initial post and have had some questions clarified.  I do however have a question that I have yet to see asked/answered.  My associate and I co-wrote a book, we have edited, and revised the book many times in an attempt to make everything "perfect".  I know we are both not 100% in our ability to properly edit this book so my question is; should we be looking in to finding an Editor prior to looking for an agent or should we just go straight for an agent?


----------



## GSBAINS (Mar 29, 2012)

I am very close to finishing my novel, but before it is sent out anywhere, i shall be getting it professionally proofread - mainly to make sure there are no errors and it reads exactly as it should


----------



## manda m (Apr 5, 2012)

I have started writing two books, but it seems like I will get so far and then I will stop. BUMMER! I am truly dedicated to finishing them up this year and I myself believe that self-publishing would be the best way....or if I come across a great publishing company I will give in, does anyone have information on publishing companies


----------



## Trilby (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't Know where you're from; in the UK we have The Writers' and Artists' Yeat Book' which lists agents and publishers. Good Luck!


----------

